# can't boot after BSD installation.



## Viz (Dec 17, 2012)

Hello there, I've wanted to dive down into the realms of *BSD for a long time, however. I've lacked the knowledge to install it. Lately I've had such an urge to install it, so I decided to try to install PC-BSD on an old laptop (HP dv6), the installation went smoothly(smoother than any linux install ) but when the box rebooted, it froze at the BIOS, I rebooted the computer, and tried going into the bios and it just freezes at "entering bios"... I have no idea what I've done wrong, except for one thing, that is specifying the USB as the main boot device, instead of the HDD, I wasn't aware of the fact that I could just press F9 in order to change booting device (I'm not familiar with HP's bioses) but due to the fact that it freezes I wasn't able to change it back, so it's not the problem. 
Troubleshooting: I decided to flash the bios, that didn't work, and I tried booting from a USB, that didn't work either. 

So now, I ask the wizards of FreeBSD!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 17, 2012)

[thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]


----------



## Viz (Dec 17, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> [thread=7290]Topics about *PC-BSD* | FreeNAS | NAS4Free | DesktopBSD | m0N0WALL | pfSense | kFreeBSD[/thread]



Ouch, woops 
I felt that since PC-BSD was based upon FreeBSD it would be accepted, however: this question is no longer about the OS, it is more about the laptop itself, so if there is a better fitting subcategory(on this forum) then it would be greatly appreciated if it was moved.
If it does not fit in anywhere, then I do apologize for posting at the wrong place.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 17, 2012)

I don't understand your first post entirely:

* Are you able to access the BIOS?
* What happens when you try to boot without any USB device?
* When you access the BIOS (without USB devices), is the HDD detected/defined?
* Important: If the HDD is detected, try changing the HDD <type> in BIOS. I once ran into a problem in Linux on an HP where if HDD was defined as SATA the system would hang before boot menu because HDD was not found.  Change the HDD type through trial-error, you just might get the laptop to boot at least to the BTX loader (FreeBSD boot menu).


----------



## Viz (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, it reaches the "HP" boot screen, and when I try to reach into the BIOS for trouble shooting then i'm not able to fet into the bios.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 18, 2012)

This error has nothing to do with FreeBSD - It's most likely hardware error. The fact that you got FreeBSD to install was probably just luck. If a PC can't get to it's BIOS it's not going to get anywhere.
* You can try to physically remove the HDD and see if BIOS comes up
* While you have the screwdriver in your hand, open the RAM cover and check that the RAM modules are sitting tightly and that they have not become dislodged.
* Once you manage to get into BIOS, grab a diagnostics tool set (like http://www.inquisitor.ru for example) and start with memtest to check RAM integrity.


----------



## Viz (Dec 18, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> This error has nothing to do with FreeBSD - It's most likely hardware error. The fact that you got FreeBSD to install was probably just luck. If a PC can't get to it's BIOS it's not going to get anywhere.
> * You can try to physically remove the HDD and see if BIOS comes up
> * While you have the screwdriver in your hand, open the RAM cover and check that the RAM modules are sitting tightly and that they have not become dislodged.
> * Once you manage to get into BIOS, grab a diagnostics tool set (like http://www.inquisitor.ru for example) and start with memtest to check RAM integrity.



Ok, I did the first test, and I was able to get into the BIOS. I will do the other tests and report back here once again.


----------



## Viz (Dec 18, 2012)

When I say "First test" I am referring to the removal of the HDD.

I did a memtest, and it was all working.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Dec 18, 2012)

OK, now check how the HDD is being detected in BIOS (without connecting the HDD). In BIOS you should have something like "HDD Mode" and selections of "sata, ide, legacy, etc". Select IDE mode, save BIOS and poweroff, re-connect HDD and see what happens.

Did you format the HDD as GPT or MBR?


----------



## Juanitou (Dec 19, 2012)

Beeblebrox said:
			
		

> Did you format the HDD as GPT or MBR?


Hi, I don’t know if it applies to your case, but my first FreeBSD install halted also on reboot (see Thread 197395), the problem being a bad implementation of HD access by the BIOS. Maybe worth exploring.

Hope it helps,
Juan


----------

